# Hey Bob, get me a nuther sharkbite....



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Working at a vacant apartment they were getting ready to rent out and found this gem in the closet.
The expansion tank was being proped up by the wall so it didn't flop over. I strapped it up but they didn't want me to fix the piping :no:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope you had them sign some sort of waiver.

By the looks of that, maybe 1 hr at the most to get rid of all those shark bites no?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I would have it done within an hour no problem, using my ProPress tool.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

thats like 100 dollars worth of sharkbites... haha, cut em out and return them to home dee poe and get a nice store credit. 
lmao


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, the lady who let me in said their regular "Plumber" :whistling2: installed it. So it must be okay...........


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Well, the lady who let me in said their regular "Plumber" :whistling2: installed it. So it must be okay...........


The new 'master plumber' from Long Island??


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I was at the supplier today, saw a plumber grab a fist full of sharbites.... I said you know we are plumbers for a reason....he said yeah... I'm Lazy. Wow couldn't believe it...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i roughed in for a softner at a target/starbucks and made a bypass for it in 1-1/4" copper, then the "water treatment" company installed their filtration deal............

WTF ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Well, the lady who let me in said their regular "Plumber" :whistling2: installed it. So it must be okay...........


Well Bradford White Water Heaters are only sold to Plumbers...



> Bradford White offers its products exclusively through authorized Bradford White representatives and wholesale distributors for sale to qualified installers.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Well Bradford White Water Heaters are only sold to Plumbers...


Supply houses round here will sell them to anybody with half a pulse...........


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i roughed in for a softner at a target/starbucks and made a bypass for it in 1-1/4" copper, then the "water treatment" company installed their filtration deal............ WTF ?


Now you know how Gramps felt the first time he saw a Fernco.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The supply houses here will sell to anyone with a pulse, and probably at the same price they sell to me.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I keep a bunch of shark bites on my truck. They are there for when I have to work under mobile homes


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> I keep a bunch of shark bites on my truck. They are there for when I have to work under mobile homes


Why???


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

They are also great for when you an emergency call at 3am and you wanna get in and get out. That water heater was definitely not inspected in new jersey the first 18" off the heater water lines have to be copper


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I contract with two large trailer parks. I keep the pb adapter sharkbites in 1/2" and 3/4" because I am constantly repairing leaks under the trailers. I also keep a few assorted pieces for quick temporary repairs in the middle of the night.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> I contract with two large trailer parks. I keep the pb adapter sharkbites in 1/2" and 3/4" because I am constantly repairing leaks under the trailers. I also keep a few assorted pieces for quick temporary repairs in the middle of the night.


What are you adapting to?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Usually Pex. Sometimes copper. Depends on the application and how much money the owner is willing to Spend


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Why???



Called job security,,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Its called owners too cheap to get rid of the crap piping. with pb and cpvc it's an easy way to adapt over from brittle old pipe.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Usually Pex. Sometimes copper. Depends on the application and how much money the owner is willing to Spend


Try these


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The supply houses around here don't carry them. Special order only.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> The supply houses around here don't carry them. Special order only.


Home Depot has em


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The one in my are doesnt have [email protected]@t


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> i roughed in for a softner at a target/starbucks and made a bypass for it in 1-1/4" copper, then the "water treatment" company installed their filtration deal............ WTF ?


That's how you ruin nice work


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah most supply houses will sell their so-called "plumbers only" water heaters to anyone offering money. They just charge them more. I haven't seen a supply house yet that won't in Houston, at least.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Yeah most supply houses will sell their so-called "plumbers only" water heaters to anyone offering money. They just charge them more. I haven't seen a supply house yet that won't in Houston, at least.


What burn my azz is down the road RE Michel who is an HVAC supply house will only sell to contractors, no exceptions. If I go in there and try to buy a part to fix my own furnace or AC unit they will not sell it to me......But, they will sell the HVAC guys all the tank/tankless water heaters they desire.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> What burn my azz is down the road RE Michel who is an HVAC supply house will only sell to contractors, no exceptions. If I go in there and try to buy a part to fix my own furnace or AC unit they will not sell it to me......But, they will sell the HVAC guys all the tank/tankless water heaters they desire.


Yeah, that's bs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Supply houses round here will sell them to anybody with half a pulse...........


The sarcasm meter didn't peg? :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> What burn my azz is down the road RE Michel who is an HVAC supply house will only sell to contractors, no exceptions. If I go in there and try to buy a part to fix my own furnace or AC unit they will not sell it to me......But, they will sell the HVAC guys all the tank/tankless water heaters they desire.


RE Michels sold to me when I had a shop in MD


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Starbucks again


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> View attachment 28490
> 
> 
> Starbucks again


 
Copper looks good is all I can say


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is their a valve in the middle where the flow guard is?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> Why is their a valve in the middle where the flow guard is?


Looks like a bypass for a filtration system. Notice the filter wrench hanging on the wall?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll take some pics of the starbucks kiosk that we install the dwv for , its a joke . The starbucks guys from Seattle install pex in the walls with sharkbites we just provide cold water with a RPZ and hook up the 3 comp , handsink and icemaker . Its beautiful. We have one coming up in a couple of weeks , I'll take pics for sure , it will make you queasy.


----------

